# Flashg Family Finally Joined The Ob Club



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

After looking at OB's and every other trailer for two months. We finally did it.

Thanks to all you "Outbackers" for all the assistance with our new Outback purchase. Could not have done it without your expertise and advice.

We bought a new OB 26RLS. We should pick it up in a few days.

We added:

Power Jack
2 - 6 Volt Batteries
Extra Table in storage compartment. (missing in the one we bought)
Sway Control

And all important License and Title.

Thanks A Bunch!









FlashG Family
and Dog and Cat (Dog and Cat not actual family - Dog adopted, Cat stray)


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations and welcome to the family!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You are going to have a really good time with your trailer. That is a great floor plan.

Reverie


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go. Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!! 

Guess you got tired of visiting Craigslist huh??









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SWEEEETTTTT.....

Another Oregon Outbacker!!!

Congrat on a great trailer.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you on board. You will enjoy the Outbackers as well as you do the Outback.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome -









Great choice on trailer I must say!!!! We love the floorplan.

This site is great also.

Lori


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your recent purchase!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME and ENJOY !!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

FlashG said:


> After looking at OB's and every other trailer for two months. We finally did it.
> 
> Thanks to all you "Outbackers" for all the assistance with our new Outback purchase. Could not have done it without your expertise and advice.
> 
> ...


You will love that TT! We are turning in our 21RS and getting a 26RKS....your trailer's sister!
These trailers are as good as one can get for the price point, and perhaps even better. A great deal.

As for the table, they stopped putting them on board with the '08's. I was a little disappointed until my DW told me to grow up, that we didn't need it anyway, and that if we did we could pick something up for 40 bucks at WallyWorld. So, I tucked my tail between my legs and went forward.

What are you using for a Tow Vehicle?

Have a great time with this rig...you'l love it.

Bob


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

What are you using for a Tow Vehicle?

Have a great time with this rig...you'l love it.

Bob








[/quote]

We will be using the Tahoe for now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FlashG said:


> We will be using the Tahoe for now.


...ah, the Outback will cost you a new TV too eh? Nothing like driving down I-5 in a net TV and a new Outback! Awesome!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

3ME said:


> Congradulations and welcome to the family!


X2... Enjoy


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE CULT  FAMILY! I just know you will enjoy your new OB!









*HEIDI*


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

CULT - Too Funny

I will need to know the "Secret Handshake"

The Outbackers really do have something special going.

OB Motto should be:

Always be: helpful, kind, brave, clean and reverent.

And, Do lots of MODs and share with pictures!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

FlashG Family
















Welcome to the Outbackers Club








Hope you enjoy and Happy Camping

Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FlashG said:


> CULT - Too Funny
> 
> I will need to know the "Secret Handshake"
> 
> ...


Sounds about right...


----------

